# Diabetes UK Professional Conference Insider



## Diabetes UK (Feb 6, 2018)

*The #DUKPC Insider: a brand new event for people living with diabetes
*
We’re really excited to be launching a brand new event for people living with diabetes. Come along to our Diabetes UK Professional Conference Insider and get the inside track on the most exciting diabetes research.

On: Saturday 17 March, 10am – 4.15pm
At: ExCeL London 

For the first time we’re bringing the best bits from our Professional Conference straight to people living with diabetes, including sessions on: 

·Exciting developments in diabetes research, including immunotherapy research in Type 1 diabetes and the DiRECT study into Type 2 diabetes remission
·Expert discussions on topics including exercise, diabetes burnout and social media
·A Tomorrow’s World panel debate on what’s on the horizon in diabetes research.

Find out more and book your place at www.diabetes.org.uk/insider


----------



## Lisa66 (Feb 6, 2018)

Looks interesting.


----------



## heasandford (Feb 14, 2018)

I want to go - I am easily drawn into presentations and conferences! I also like the questions asked afterwards. Just waiting to see if my daughter can put me up the night before so I don't have to get up at a ridiculous time (for me!) to get there

Sadly I also want to go to both sessions in the first presentation time - 
*




The diabetes tech revolution: Dr Pratik  Choudhary






Will resistant starch change the way we think about carbs?: Dr Denise Robertson*
Does anyone know of either of these 2 speakers?


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 14, 2018)

Im about to book my place on this. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Lisa66 (Feb 15, 2018)

I've stopped faffing about and booked. Means an early start, so hope Saturday trains will be ok.


----------



## Diabetes UK (Feb 15, 2018)

heasandford said:


> I want to go - I am easily drawn into presentations and conferences! I also like the questions asked afterwards. Just waiting to see if my daughter can put me up the night before so I don't have to get up at a ridiculous time (for me!) to get there
> 
> Sadly I also want to go to both sessions in the first presentation time -
> *
> ...




Hope you are able to make it!
There will be more information about the speakers available on the day, but here is a little more info about each that may help you in making a decision? 

https://www.kch.nhs.uk/profiles/40772/pratik-choudhary
https://www.surrey.ac.uk/nutrition/People/robertson_denise/


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 23, 2018)

Hannah DUK said:


> *The #DUKPC Insider: a brand new event for people living with diabetes
> *
> We’re really excited to be launching a brand new event for people living with diabetes. Come along to our Diabetes UK Professional Conference Insider and get the inside track on the most exciting diabetes research.
> 
> ...


@Hannah DUK Ive booked places for me and my other half to attend do I get anything like tickets etc sent to me via email as I haven't received anything yet? Only the initial email confirmation. Thank you.


----------



## Diabetes UK (Feb 23, 2018)

Glad to hear you'll be going stitch  
Just checked with the event team, and they confirmed that you'll be sent an email a week before the event containing a barcode plus an overview of the programme, general information etc.
Hope you enjoy it, you'll have to let us know how it goes!


----------



## Lisa66 (Feb 23, 2018)

That's good to know, thanks for asking @Stitch147, I was wondering too. I haven't been to anything like this before so a little nervous....but looking forward to it. Should be very interesting. Taking other half as well, so hopefully he'll remember anything I forget...he's also much better on the underground than me, so I won't be late


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 23, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> That's good to know, thanks for asking @Stitch147, I was wondering too. I haven't been to anything like this before so a little nervous....but looking forward to it. Should be very interesting. Taking other half as well, so hopefully he'll remember anything I forget...he's also much better on the underground than me, so I won't be late


I'm good with the underground side of things, I should be I've worked for them for 20 years! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Lisa66 (Feb 25, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> I'm good with the underground side of things, I should be I've worked for them for 20 years! I'm looking forward to it.



You definitely can't be late now!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 26, 2018)

I know there's engineering works on our mainline part of the journey, so I've already planned about that.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 10, 2018)

Email arrived today with all the info. I've decided what talks I want to go along to. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Diabetes UK (Mar 12, 2018)

Great! You'll have to update us on which talks you attend and how it goes!


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 12, 2018)

Hannah DUK said:


> Glad to hear you'll be going stitch
> Just checked with the event team, and they confirmed that you'll be sent an email a week before the event containing a barcode plus an overview of the programme, general information etc.
> Hope you enjoy it, you'll have to let us know how it goes!


Aren't you going to attend the event yourself then Hannah?


----------



## Diabetes UK (Mar 12, 2018)

I am now attending yes!  ( I was not when I wrote that comment!)  I'll be volunteering to help delegates find their way around but will hopefully be able to attend some talks as well.
Really looking forward to it and will update you on anything interesting as well. See you there @Stitch147


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hannah DUK said:


> I am now attending yes!  ( I was not when I wrote that comment!)  I'll be volunteering to help delegates find their way around but will hopefully be able to attend some talks as well.
> Really looking forward to it and will update you on anything interesting as well. See you there @Stitch147


Hopefully you'll have a name tag on so I can spot you. I've got pink hair and tattoo's, so quite easy to spot!


----------



## Diabetes UK (Mar 13, 2018)

Haha! Yes - you will just have to look out for a small marsupial with a Diabetes UK lanyard on!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 17, 2018)

Trains are running even though it's snowing, so we're on our way to the Excel centre. First stop will be a warm cup of tea! Will report back later on what it's like.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2018)

Stitch147 said:


> Trains are running even though it's snowing, so we're on our way to the Excel centre. First stop will be a warm cup of tea! Will report back later on what it's like.


Hope you have a good day, looking forward to your report.


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 17, 2018)

Had a good day and came away with so great info. I'll do a write up when my tablet is charged.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 17, 2018)

Glad you had a good day.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 17, 2018)

I look forward to hearing more about it Stitch.
I was sorry not to be able to attend,and hope that they do this again.


----------

